

Cross-Platform Firechat: a possible explanation - rb2k_
http://blog.moritzhaarmann.de/blog/2014/06/25/firechat/

======
cordite
I've always wondered if something like this could make and join a mesh
network, so communications could be over relatively longer distances.

~~~
rb2k_
From what I recall, @derwildemomo (OP) has experimented with this, but the
current smartphone stacks are a bit fragile for that kind of workload. I'm
sure he can go a bit more into detail once it's not in the middle of the night
in Germany :)

------
jgh
A question I have after reading this: does it work Android to Android with no
iOS device around?

~~~
derwildemomo
Hi, author here.

No. Not using Bluetooth LE, since there is no support for acting as a "server"
device that can be discovered by other peers. It's sure to come someday, but
right now it's only possible using a rooted phone.

It maybe possible that Firechat uses either Wifi Direct, which is supported on
most modern Androids or classic Bluetooth, although the discovery/connection
requires user interaction.

------
jackmec
thanks derwildemomo, what you're saying makes sense.

